# Must have apps!?



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

What are some neat apps to have? I'm curious on what I'm missing out on


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

ADW EX Launcher, Beautiful Widgets... Awesome apps that i THINK are 10 cents at the moment.


----------



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

Fasho I'll check those out thanks


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

PowerAmp is a must in my book. MX video player will play just about any format as well.


----------



## tsmith.ks (Dec 15, 2011)

Anmoney (finance tracker), Act 1 (video player), Evernote (note pad that syncs to the web for use on other devices and on your pc) Beautiful widgets, ADW EX Launcher (replaces touchwiz) Dolphon Browser (excellent browser), Jorte (calender/organizer widget), Movies (theater and movie info).


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

I think GNotes is better than Evernote because it syncs through GMail. One less account to keep up with. I use the hell out of Simple Calendar, Voodoo Screen Tuning, ToDo List (to do widget), Software Data cable, and LTE Switch also.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot of people talking about ADW Launcher EX here, so I'll chime in with Go Launcher EX. I own ADW EX and I still like Go Launcher EX better, and Go is free.


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

DroidSheep! You can have unlimited fun messing with your friends on a wifi network.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

handcent
es file explorer
voodoo control
tunewiki
realcalc
rom toolbox
terminal emulator
HDR camera
LittlePhoto
SystemApp Remover
Flashlight
Wifi File Explorer
Wifi Tether
Documents to Go
Gemini App Manager
Advanced Task Killer Pro
Pandora/Slacker
Six Axis Controler and all the emulatoroids.
Superuser Elite
Winamp
SDMaid
Last but not least, Juice Defender Elite


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

Airdroid. It allows users to access their phones wirelessly from a PC. You can use it to move files and manage media, manage your contacts, and send text messages using your PC. You can also use it to install apk's that are stored on your computer, and to pull them from the phone. It turns a web browser into a nifty little desktop for your phone.


----------

